# Depression Screening and Medicare G0444-need confrimation.



## StacyGalloway (Apr 16, 2013)

Our physicians are "screening" for Depression as part of the ACO.  My question is, is if the patient is already being treated for Depression, you cant report this, RIGHT?  According to other guidelines, you don't screen for a condition that the patient already has so why would this be any different?  Just need varification if nothing else that I am right on this one.

Stacy,
CFPC


----------



## AB87 (May 20, 2013)

I have pretty much the same question because my practice wasnt to bill the G0444 and the AWV visit (G0438), Also the IPPE.(These include screening for Depression). If you find out anything please let me know. 

As for your question i would say no for billing the Screening because its an established problem. In that case an Office E/M or Behavioral Health Code should be used.


----------

